# All retrieves count...



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

quite possibly the most bizarre retrieve I've ever witnessed, courtesy of Elvis....looking like he wants to swallow this partridge


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's to funny, and also a awesome picture.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Haha. It looks like he went beyond "wanting to swallow" the partridge all the way to actually trying to swallow it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

at least "the old girl" can show some grace and decorum


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

harrigab said:


> at least "the old girl" can show some grace and decorum


She's not old.


----------

